# Cougar killed by car near Alpena.



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Freepop, 

I ate a few cougars in my day! I say we welcome them to our hunting woods! 
Come on now; What is all this fuss about an occasional cat? :corkysm55 
<----<<<


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Joe, I hear they taste a lot like passenger pigeon. Is that true?


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Direwolfe said:


> Joe, I hear they taste a lot like passenger pigeon. Is that true?


Probably a little friendlier to the tongue than the palate, but getting acquainted with that delicately subtle aroma is really where it is at! The key is to go slow and enjoy the culinary experience over hours. 
What is your favorite recipe for cougar? 
<----<<<


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Joe Archer said:


> Probably a little friendlier to the tongue than the palate, but getting acquainted with that delicately subtle aroma is really where it is at! The key is to go slow and enjoy the culinary experience over hours.
> What is your favorite recipe for cougar?
> <----<<<



I usually put the Michigan Cougars in the crockpot using some red wine in addition to the usual vegetables.They are a bit tougher than their Western cousins. 

If you have ever tasted Jackalope the finished product is similar.


----------

